
Some dung beetles have taken to decapitating millipedes - sohkamyung
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20170608-some-dung-beetles-have-taken-to-decapitating-millipedes
======
mfoy_
I was hoping for an image or video of the dung beetle in action... instead
there were simply a large number of stills of dung-related insects around
dung. Kind of disappointing, given the title...

------
JohnStrange
Kudos to BBC for linking to actual research articles. I wish everyone was
doing that.

This is off topic, but I was looking for a long time for a weekly print
journal with a mixture of tech news (focus on IT and CS), science news, and a
selection of news from global politics, economics and culture ( the latter
e.g. like in the _International New York Tribune_ ). This mixture doesn't seem
to exist and the magazines I've found didn't provide full references. I used
to read _Wired_ but this has become a gadget advertising magazine, and
unfortunately it also promoted the wrong kind of gadgets for me.

Maybe there should be a printed international version of Hacker News!

~~~
cschmidt
You ever try the Economist? A good science section, plus global politics,
economics and culture. Don't let the title put you off.

------
test1235
For an article titled 'decapitating millipedes', there was not much in the
article on that specific topic.

~~~
lucaspiller
And given the first few paragraphs explaining how they aren't all like the
stereotype, the images were pretty bad.

